# Feinschliff für meine Homepage



## Fossi777 (6. Juli 2013)

*Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hi zusammen, ich suche jemanden der meiner HP den letzten Feinschliff verpasst und das Ganze etwas professioneller gestaltet. 

Leider habe ich nicht mehr die Zeit mich selbst darum zu kümmern, und wäre auch bereit etwas dafür auszugeben wenn das Ergebnis dann stimmt.

Hier mal meine HP :   http://pc-tuning24.de/

Würde mich auch über konstruktive Kritik und Anregungen freuen ...

LG Fossi


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Also, ein wenig (hoffentlich konstruktive) Kritik:
- Zu viele Gadgets in der Sidebar. Meiner Meinung nach stört das nur und ist.. naja. Zuviel Gespiele. Falls die Weltkarte da unten anzeigen soll, wer zurzeit die Seite besucht.. Das ist zu viel und es interessiert eigentlich keinen  Klar ist es vorallem für dich interessant aber naja. Diese PC-Tuning 24 Animation, die man sogar anhalten kann.. ist auch irgendwie nicht so sinnvoll. Die Leute sind auf deine Seite gekommen, um Hilfe zu bekommen und nicht mit Gadgets zu spielen.
- Der Lauftext ist zu schnell und ruckelig. Nicht so gut zu lesen.
- Die Banner deines Clans (wenn ich das so richtig vermute) würde ich auch rausnehmen. Klar man ist stolz auf seinen Clan und so bla. Aber ich weiß nicht ob das nicht ein wenig am Thema vorbei ist und die meisten Leute nur irritiert. Ich weiß nicht genau welche Zielgruppe du hast, aber wenn du "normalen Menschen" helfen willst (was ich annehme, da du die Besucher mit "Sie" ansprichst), werden die sicher durch "Waffenbrüder Kassel" ein wenig.. irritiert.
- In die rechte Sidebar kann lieber mal sinnvolle Information, wie Kontakt-Daten oder "Öffnungszeiten" bzw. ein "ich bin erreichbar zwischen..".
- Du solltest aufpassen mit Bilder Copyright. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich einige der Bilder dort schonmal gesehen habe..
- Rechtschreibung. Leider immer noch sehr wichtig. "Sie" wird großgeschrieben, wenn man andere Leute anspricht und sowas wie "die nötigen Bios einstellungen" sollte man ohne ein großgeschriebenes "Einstellungen" nicht auf seiner Homepage auffinden lassen 
- Insgesamt ist das Webdesign zu dunkel. Also der schwarze Hintergrund ist schon echt krass deprimierend.. müsste man iwie sich etwas netteres einfallen lassen.


Das war jetzt erstmal viel, aber es gibt auch schon genug gutes  Mir gefällt der blaue Hintergrund im Header und Footer. Auch die halbtransparente Haupt-Box ist gut, solltest du behalten.

Achja, gerade noch eingefallen: Ich würde die Starter-Edition nicht bei 800 Euro starten lassen. Viele "normale Menschen" suchen einfach einen PC zum arbeiten und da tuts ja auch schon einer für 400 oder 500. Schreckt man die Leute nicht so ab 
Ach und noch was gesehen: Auf der Kontaktseite würde ich zuerst Telefon und Email nennen und danach Teamspeak. Außerdem Telefon und Email in der Hauptspalte. Ich war erstmal total verwirrt, wo denn die Telefonnummer steht, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass sie auf einmal in der rechten Leiste aufgepoppt ist. Sowas in die Hauptspalte. Und dieses Bild der hübschen Frau ist auch.. nicht soo seriös.
Ein Gästebuch geht auf einer Seite normalerweise _garnicht_. Und dann ist das noch ein besonders ekeliges Exemplar  Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist die Schrift Comic Sans und der weiße Hintergrund passt nicht zur restlichen Seite. Da solltest du dir etwas besseres überlegen, wie du den Feedback präsentierst (hätte diverse Ideen).

LG
Lukas


----------



## Festplatte (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja sogar noch jemand Tipps für meine eigene Website (Home | Erdnussknacker), wäre ganz nice. Das ganze ist noch im Aufbau, nur falls jemand einen Fehler findet oder Verbesserungen hat, wäre das echt hilfreich!


 
Was mir zuerst auffällt: Im Englischen ist ein Apostroph-S ein Possessiv Postfix, also kennzeichnet Besitz. Plural wird immer ohne Apostroph  ausgedrückt. LINKs und DOWNLOADs zb.
Sonst finde ich schonmal gut, dass die Menüleiste und die 4 Dingenskirchen oben ohne JS gelößt sind. Der Login braucht allerdings wieder JS. Das finde ich nur bedingt sinnvoll. Es kommt aber auf deine Zielgruppe an. Ich hab z.B. eine Homepage gebaut, mit einem einfachen Fileuploader und soweiter. Der Fileuploader ist die Hauptattraktion der Website und braucht JS. Wenn man also JS nicht an hat, dann hat es keinen Zweck die Website zu besuchen. Somit war es in meinem Fall auch nicht schlimm, wenn der Login ohne JS nicht geht. Wenn du allerdings nicht sowieso JS brauchst, würde ich auf jeden Fall in Erwägung ziehen, den Login auch ohne JS zu basteln. Das Login dingens sieht mir übrigens stark nach dem von miranda-fusion.de aus.. aber das nur nebenbei.
Sonst kann man deine Website schwer bewerten... weil sie noch keinen richtigen Zweck hat. Also ich weiß nicht welche Zielgruppe du ansprechen willst..

Achja: Hover Menüs sind toll und schön, solange man nicht auf dem Smartphone unterwegs ist. Responsive Webdesign wird immer wichtiger. Und auch wenn du kein extra Design fürs Smartphone machst -> Ein Hovermenü kann auf einem Smartphone fast keiner bedienen 

LG
Lukas


----------



## Fossi777 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

@Lukas 

Danke für dein ausführliches Feedback, damit kann ich was anfangen. 

@Festplatte 

Mach doch bitte nen eigenen Threat auf, sonst wird das zu unübersichtlich hier.


----------



## Festplatte (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## jday (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, ich suche jemanden der meiner HP den letzten Feinschliff verpasst und das Ganze etwas professioneller gestaltet.
> 
> Leider habe ich nicht mehr die Zeit mich selbst darum zu kümmern, und wäre auch bereit etwas dafür auszugeben wenn das Ergebnis dann stimmt.
> 
> ...


 
- Impressum fehlt
- ich würde auf einer Firmenpage nicht unbedingt Clan-Links hinzufügen
- Gästebuch passt farblich sowie von der Größenanordnung nicht
- Dieses Frauenbild bei Kontakt ist auch nicht toll


----------



## kero81 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hi Fossi,
wenn ich mit der Erwartung eines Pc-Services auf deine Homepage gehe bin ich richtig erschrocken. Das ganze sieht eher nach Gaming Clan Page aus. Auf einer seriösen Page sollte nichts blinken und auch die vielen Bilder auf der Mainpage sollten in ein Menü verschwinden. Schau dir einfach andere Pages an die das gleiche Thema haben. 

Edit: 
Und es wurde glaube mal gesagt das Domains mit 24 im Namen als unseriös angesehen werden.


----------



## Fossi777 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Jo, so war das auch gedacht... Zielgruppe waren bis jetzt auch nur Gamer und deren Clans 
aber jetzt möchte ich es eben etwas seriöser gestalten und dann damit durchstarten.

Evtl mache ich auch eine komplett neue HP die dann auf Otto Normal Verbraucher zugeschnitten wurde.
Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn mich da jemand unterstützen würde weil mir da echt die Zeit dafür fehlt.


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn mich da jemand unterstützen würde weil mir da echt die Zeit dafür fehlt.


 
Naja ich denke in deinem Anfangspost meintest du mit "etwas dafür auszugeben" so 5 bis 15 euro. Gute Webdesigner nehmen locker shconmal 40 Euro pro Stunde. Und selbst wenn du eine solche Homepage von jemandem hobbymäßig machen lässt, dauert es recht lange und du kommst mindestens auf insgesamt 50 euro. Der eigentliche Wert der Homepage ist sicher größer. Was noch dazu kommt sind Grafiken etc, wo du/dein Webdesigner eigentlich drauf achten muss, dass nichts geklaut ist.
Wenn du in der Größenordnung Geld ausgeben willst, können wir ja mal reden  (Oder ist das hier verboten in dem Forum?)


----------



## Fossi777 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Moin , kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das verboten ist, aber wir können uns ja mal per PN weiter unterhalten.


----------



## Fossi777 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

So hab nochmal bischen was verändert. 

CCS-Styleshield angepasst
Clanbanner "nur" noch auf Startseite (da kommen aber später noch die Servicezeiten und der Live-Chat hin )
Seite 2 3 4 und die letzte überarbeitet....
Gästebuch noch nix besseres gefunden... ( wird noch angepasst )
Neues Logo , Impressum hinzugefügt...

Und ein paar neue Fotos sind drin. (An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an Braineater der mir erlaubt hat seine zu verwenden )


----------



## Volcom (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ein ansprechendes und seriöswirkendes Design wäre noch zu Empfehlen. Bessere Farbwahl, weniger Verläufe und so. So wie die Seite momentan ist kann ich persönlich Sie nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Fossi777 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Na fürn Anfang muss die jetzt erstmal reichen, glaube auch nicht dass dieses Design für eine wirklich seriöse HP taugt.
Da muss dann schon ne komplett Neue her und dafür braucht man viel Zeit oder Geld und ich hab derzeit beides nicht...


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Also fürn Anfang ist die eher schädlich als fördernd (sry).
Lieber eine simple Seite ohne grafik schnick schnack. 3 Seiten reichen vollkommen aus. eine Weltkarte, clanlogo, flammen und raucheffekte benötigen PC-Laien die ihre eigenen PC-Probleme nicht lösen können schon mal gar nicht.

So viel Zeit benötigt man dafür nicht eine Simple weisse Seite mit ein paar links, sauber gegliedertem Text, impressum, kontaktformular und teamviewer logo zu erstellen. Dann ein anständiges CSS rüberpappen und schon würde das ganze zig-mal professioneller rüberkommen, obwohl viel viel weniger Aufwand dahinter steckt. Weniger ist mehr ...


----------



## Fossi777 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Na mal sehen was ich so finde, evtl hilft mir ja auch noch jemand dabei


----------



## Crysis nerd (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ich sehe irgendwie keine gute Verbesserung. Das Logo sieht sogar jetzt noch.. naja untoller aus.
Du solltest echt von 0 starten. Naja Mein Angebot hast du ja 

PS: Auch du meine Güte, man streckt keine Bilder im HTML. Vorallem nicht das Logo was auf jeder Seite ist. Wie gesagt: Neu anfangen wird die besten Resultate bringen.


----------



## kero81 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Also wenn Du keine Zeit hast und jmd anderes soll das für wenig Geld machen (15 Euro?!) dann LOL. Echt jetzt, mit der Seite wirst Du nicht größer. Die meisten Clans kennen eh jemanden (meist den Leader) der sich gut mit Rechnern auskennt. Sollte er zumindest wenn er die HP und Server verwaltet.  Hattest Du denn bis jetzt schon Kuntschaft? 
BTW wäre ich auch für "Bei Null anfangen"...
Besser wäre auch Du nimmst Dir Zeit für dein Projekt, denn ich als potenzieller Kunder der jetzt schon hört das Du keine Zeit hast würde wohl nichts bei dir machen lassen. Wenn Du dich mit der Materie (Homepag) auskennst, wird das auch nicht so teuer wolltest du mal was ändern wollen. Ausserdem machts Spaß sich weiterzubilden, du hast ja alles da was du brauchst. Sprich, Internet. Da kannst du dich prima einarbeiten.
Und nimm am besten diese "Powered by" Banner da raus. Ich hab zb Null Plan wie dich ein Gaming Clan powern könnte?!
Sowas wirft z.b auch nur Fragen auf:
Bis 31.07.2013 100% *kostenlos *!!!  *Komplett PC Konfiguration*

*Maximale Performance zu kleinen Preisen* | 19,90 Eur


Ist das jetzt kostenlos oder sind da versteckte Kosten i.H.v. 19,90 Eur???

Und ans Übertakten würde ich an deiner Stelle auch noch nicht ran. Wenn Du da was zerhaust... Uiuiuiuiui, da würde ich mich aber freuen als Kunde. 

Wait what?! Bist Du eigentlich DER Fossi?? Mir dämmert da doch was.


----------



## Fossi777 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Das mach ich dann selber ne komplett neue HP dauert seine Zeit , das würde ich auch nicht umsonst machen.
Möchte man meinen aber gibt einige die Interesse daran haben, das aber (noch) nicht können bzw selber machen wollen. 

Jo ein paar habe ich schon .. Die sind ganz zufrieden und wären auch bereit dafür zu zahlen... 
Da raucht gar nix ab, wenn man ein bischen Ahnung davon hat. Ich zeige den Leuten  wie es funktioniert 
und welche Einstellungen ich für sinnvoll halte. Aber natürlich wissen die dann auch dass ich keine Garantie übernehme. 

Ich werde mal nach nem guten Template suchen und ne neue HP anfangen, solange muss die aktuelle HP dann noch reichen.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*


```
<html>
    <head>
        <title>Meine Seite</title>
    </head>
    <body>
        Mein Inhalt.
    </body>
</html>
```
da - fertiges template für den anfang von 0 ^^


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (17. Juli 2013)

Handyfreundlich ist die nicht, sieht aber Hammer aus!


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ich würde die Box, die oben angedeutet ist, ganz runter ziehen. Der untere Teil der Sidebar sieht nämlich ziemlich verloren aus. Auch die blaue Schrift ist nicht so der Bringer...versuch's mal mit weiß. (siehe: http://pc-tuning24.de/Fernwartung.html unten rechts)


----------



## Crysis nerd (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Wie schon gesagt: Mit der Homepage gewinnst du keinen Blumentopf. Wenn du wirklich seriös wirken willst und deine Zielgruppe erweitern, dann solltest du möglichst schnell eine gute Homepage haben.
Zurzeit sieht es halt wirklich nur so aus, als wenn du für deine Clan-Brüder an den PCs rumschraubst und weiter nichts. Bisschen Geld für eine neue Homepage auszugeben is doch auch nicht so schlimm, außerdem muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht glaube, dass dein 2. Versuch viel besser wird. Das ist halt die normale Lernkurve und keiner is direkt gut


----------



## Fossi777 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ```
> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Meine Seite</title>
> ...



Lol der war nicht schlecht... 

Ne sehe ich ja auch genauso wie ihr, um wirklich seriös rüber zu kommen muss ne Neue her da bringt es auch nix die noch gross zu verändern.
Ich habe ja schon im Anfangspost geschrieben ich bin schon bereit etwas mehr dafür auszugeben. Die Frage ist nur was man dann dafür bekommt...

Das ist schon meine 2. HP ... Du hättest mal meine erste HP sehen sollen, da würdest du sowas dann nicht behaupten


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Lol der war nicht schlecht...
> 
> Ne sehe ich ja auch genauso wie ihr, um wirklich seriös rüber zu kommen muss ne Neue her da bringt es auch nix die noch gross zu verändern.
> Ich habe ja schon im Anfangspost geschrieben ich bin schon bereit etwas mehr dafür auszugeben. Die Frage ist nur was man dann dafür bekommt...
> ...


 
Kommt halt auf deine Vorstellungen und Anforderungen an. Willst du die Seite dynamisch mit einer SQL-Datenbank z.B. wird das sicherlich etwas schwieriger als eine statische Seite (die du ja ggf. selber dann auch anpassen könntest). Für deinen Fall würde mMn eine statische Seite mit einem kleinen Newsscript sogar ausreichen, da du ja bestimmt nicht täglich Fotos, Artikel etc. hochladen /erfassen müsstest oder?.. 

Kommt auch ein wenig darauf an was du bereit bist dafür auszugeben. Es gibt sicherlich viele Studenten die für kleines Geld gerne eine Webseite basteln und dies auch in wenigen Stunden fertig hätten. Ich habe als Beispiel für eine kleine dynamische Seite auch schon 500.- erhalten, komplettes design in Photoshop für eine Bar, alles dynamisch mit adminportal für news, fotogallerie, öffnungszeiten, angebote, monatsprogramm zu verwalten etc. wobei ich das auch für weitaus weniger gemacht hätte


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Home und Kosten FAQ sind nahezu die selben Seiten...lediglich der Spenden-Abschnitt ist hinzu gekommen 
könnte man evtl auf eins reduzieren, und es dadurch schonmal etwas kompakter machen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Steht hinter dem ganzen eine Firma (bist du in einem Handelsregister eingetragen) bzw. hast du deine Umsatzsteuer-ID?
Falls ja, musst du das Impressum unbedingt erweitern.

Ansonsten bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Webseite nicht auch als Online-Shop gesehen werden kann - Preise für Dienstleistungen gibst du ja an.
Dann sollte folgendes noch auf die Homepage:



> *Für Shopbetreiber: *Bei einem  Onlineshop gibt es neben der Impressumspflicht und den Pflichtangaben im  Impressum auch zahlreiche weitere zwingend notwendige Angaben, die dem  Benutzer zugänglich sein müssen. Hierzu zählen bspw. die Allgemeinen  Geschäftsbedingungen oder Angaben zu den Widerrufsbedingungen.


Ziemlich lästig und teils nicht trivial, 'ne Abmahnung von einem Rechtsanwalt ist aber deutlich kostspieliger .


----------



## Fossi777 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Kommt auch ein wenig darauf an was du bereit bist dafür auszugeben. Es gibt sicherlich viele Studenten
> die für kleines Geld gerne eine Webseite basteln und dies auch in wenigen Stunden fertig hätten.



Jo ich hätte da auch schon ein paar Angebote, nur weiss man halt nicht was man dann dafür bekommt.
Evtl spare ich auch noch etwas und investiere dann in eine professionelle HP ...


----------



## Fossi777 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Danke für den Hinweis ,...

Nee vorerst möchte ich nur Support / Dienstleistungen anbieten. 

Ein Online Shop ist erstmal (noch) nicht geplant.


----------



## kero81 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hast Du vll mal über (Nicht schlagen) Joomla nachgedacht? Das ist ziemlich einfach und es gibt viele, teils seriöse Templates.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. Juli 2013)

Um mal etwas deutlicher in Sachen Online-Präsenz als Vertriebsweg zu werden: Dein potentieller Kunde benötigt zunächst eine freundliche, vertraute Umgebung (Atmosphäre schaffen) und muss anschließend entsprechend abgeholt werden. Google mal ein wenig nach "Webdesign inspiration" du wirst feststellen, dass ein gewisser Trend in Richtung "Minimalismus" besteht. Gepaart mit anständiger Typografie kann das schon eher etwas werden 
Ganz wichtig : Content ist King - das oberste Gebot, insbesondere dann wenn man mit On-Page-Optimierung gewisse Platzierungen in Suchmaschinen belegen möchte (und muss, um überhaupt wahrgenommen zu werden).
Da ich am iPad gerade keinen Firebug zur Verfügung habe, kann ich über die technische Ausführung leider nichts sagen. 

Gestalte das ganze einfach seriöser, heller und geh auf die ängste und bedürfnisse deiner Kunden ein - denn eines ist klar: Niemand sucht nach derartigen Dienstleistungen wenn alles in bester Ordnung ist 

Gruß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fossi777 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ich such mal n paar neue Templates raus. 

@pVt_m4sTeR

Danke, mal sehen was draus wird ....


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juli 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Moin , kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das verboten ist, aber wir können uns ja mal per PN weiter unterhalten.



Ist aber so.
Bilder aus dem Web darfst du nicht verwenden. Auf Google kann man nach Bildern suchen die frei zur verfügung stehen aber da sind wirklich viele.


----------



## Fossi777 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Es ging aber darum ob man sich im Forum über Aufträge mit Gegenleistung unterhalten kann...
Die Bilder hab ich genauso gefunden , ein paar sind auch hier aus dem Forum aber hab natürlich vorher gefragt.


----------



## Fossi777 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hab nochmal n neues Logo gemacht ... 

Ist das jetzt besser ?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. August 2013)

in denn meisten fällen macht es sich bezahlt einfach nochmal neu zu starten


----------



## Fossi777 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Jo hab ich ja auch vor , aber bis dahin brauch ich wenigstens ein annehmbares Logo ....


----------



## ЯoCaT (1. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ganz ehrlich, dass sieht sehr sehr unseriös und unprofessionell aus. Dazu für mein Geschmack zu überladen.


----------



## Supeq (2. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Den Facebook Button solltest auf jeden Fall auch austauschen, englische Buttons auf ner deutschen Seite geht gar nicht


----------



## Fossi777 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Jo hab ich mal nen anderen rein , und Live Chat ist jetzt auch drin


----------



## kühlprofi (7. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

was ist das eigentlich für ein Popup, wenn man deine Seite besucht, die eine unsignierte Anwendung ausführen möchte von ri.revolermaps.com?


----------



## kero81 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

*RevolverMaps - Free 3D Visitor Maps*


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

-----


----------



## PMueller1 (10. August 2013)

.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Einige der Bilder sind von anderen Seiten kopiert.
Du musst entweder um Erlaubnis fragen oder die Bilder löschen, sonst kann es für dich teuer werden.
Die Erlaubnis muss dir die Firma/der Ersteller des Bildes geben und nicht die Person von der du das kopiert hast (die er vermutlich schon selbst kopiert hat).


----------



## Fossi777 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hi, also ich hab mal einige eurer Anregungen umgesetzt. 

An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank dafür...

1. Clan Banner rausgenommen
2. Servicezeiten auf Startseite hinzugefügt
3. Live Support eingefügt , das hat einiges gebracht  
4. Videos vergrössert 
5. Text überarbeitet
6. Links überarbeitet
7. Logo überarbeitet
8. anderer Facebook Button
9. Skype Call hinzugefügt
10. Layout etwas angepasst 

@kühlprofi :  Das ist nur mein Besucherzähler...  http://www.revolvermaps.com/ Den Rest haben wir ja geklärt ...
Wenn du unsicher bist ob eine Seite vertrauenswürdig ist , kannst du sie z.b. hier überprüfen lassen...

http://www.urlvoid.com/scan/pc-tuning24.de/

https://website-klinik.de/?scan=http%3A%2F%2Fpc-tuning24.de%2F#scan

@PMüller : Ja sind noch einige Bilder dabei die noch nicht komprimiert sind , und mein Webhoster limitiert glaube ich auf 2Mbit. 
Die Links habe ich überarbeitet , Danke für den Hinweis.

@Tempest : Welche Bilder sind geklaut ?

Habe alle Bilder von Fotolia,  mit Google erweiterte Suche ( lizenzfrei ) gefunden , oder die Erlaubnis dafür ( z.b. Das Foto unter Hardware Overclocking )

Ich denke mal jetzt sieht die HP schon etwas besser aus,  über weitere Anregungen würde ich mich freuen ...

PS : Weiss jemand ob es auch andere Skype Call Buttons gibt , Der ist ja nicht gerade gelungen und auch nur max 32px gross...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. August 2013)

Diese Revolvermaps würd ich dennoch entfernen - kennt ja kaum einer der "normalen" User. Track doch mit Google Analytics


----------



## Fossi777 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Danke werd ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Gliedere die ienzelnen Seiten noch etwas besser und nimm noch mehr Bilder raus und dafür mehr Text rein.  Die vielen Bilder zerstören m.M.n. die Optik. Du bist aber wie ich finde schon auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Fossi777 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Freut mich zu hören.  Ja mal sehen würde ja auch Performance zu Gute kommen wenn nicht soviele Bilder drin sind.

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach besseren Fotos da fliegt bestimmt noch einiges raus...


----------



## TempestX1 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> @Tempest : Welche Bilder sind geklaut ?


Wenn du die Erlaubnis hast ist es gut.
Nur das Bild stach mir (erstmal) ins Auge http://pc-tuning24.de/images/slideshow/banner_01.jpg
da es von der Firma PC-Ware ist - die es allerdings nicht mehr gibt.

Heute heißt sie COMPAREX


----------



## Fossi777 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hmm, das hab ich damals mit google erweiterte Suche ( lizenzfrei ) gefunden, ist aber schon einige Zeit her...
Hab auf Anhieb einige weitere Webseiten gefunden die das Bild verwenden (was ich jetzt nicht so toll finde) also wird es auch  wirklich  lizenzfrei sein... 

Meinst du ich soll bei der neuen Firma nochmal nachfragen ob das wirklich klar geht ? 

Edit : Ich hab mal vorsichtshalber ein Foto von fotolia reingemacht, bei dem ich mir sicher bin dass ich die Rechte habe, denke das passt eh besser rein.


----------



## Leandros (18. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Willst du das als ernstes Unternehmen aufziehen?


----------



## Fossi777 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

na mal sehen was draus wird ...


----------



## Leandros (18. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Weil mit der Website hättest du dass maximal Ende der 90er machen können. Aber nicht mehr Heute.


----------



## Fossi777 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

du meinst nicht handytauglich oder was ....


----------



## Leandros (18. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Zum Beispiel. Aber ich hätte so viel Auszusetzen, da könntest direkt von vorne Anfangen.


----------



## Fossi777 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

könnte aber helfen sie besser zu machen..


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Meinst du "könntest"? Anders will der Satz bei mir irgendwie keinen Sinn ergeben ...


----------



## Timsu (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Warum wollen alle immer dunkle Seiten gestalten?
Würde ein helles, klar strukturiertes und simples Layout wählen. 
Von deinen meist besuchten Websites, wie viele sind da dunkel?


----------



## Fossi777 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

@ Leandros

na dann lass es bleiben , wäre evtl hilfreich gewesen was genau dich an der Seite stört.

Kritik ohne Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich nicht an.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ich gebe gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge, ich hatte nur deinen Satz nicht verstanden da er nicht nach Richtlinien der Deutschen Grammatik Sinn macht.


----------



## kero81 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ich finde halt das es ohne oder mit kleineren bilder übersichtlicher, bzw. etwas besser gegliedert.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ein Slider ist keine schlechte Sache. Das Layout geht klar. 

@Fossi Werde dir nachher mal meine Kritikpunkte aufschreiben.


----------



## Fossi777 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

@ Leandros 

Ah ok würde mich freuen . Es geht darum die aktuelle HP soweit zu verbessern, 
dass ich Sie erstmal nutzen kann bis meine neue HP fertig ist...


@ kero81

Jo da bin ich dran ,...


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Meinst du wirklich, dass du sobald die Aktion etwas umfangreicher anläuft, noch Zeit und Lust hast dich durch den Code zu wühlen um eine kleine Änderung vorzunehmen? Alleine deswegen ist das Konstrukt nicht mehr zeitgemäß - ein CMS würde da nicht nur jede Menge Arbeit ersparen... Außerdem sieht MIR die Seite zu sehr nach 90er Jahre aus... Aber immerhin hast du keine Frames genutzt...


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Würde auch vorschlagen es direkt richtig zumachen. Die Seite ist einfach aktuell in einem Zustand in dem man einfach nur von vorne beginnen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Kannst ja mal schauen, wie ein Kumpel und ich das gelöst haben: Sportfotos Braunschweig - Aus Liebe zum Sport


----------



## ЯoCaT (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal schauen, wie ein Kumpel und ich das gelöst haben: Sportfotos Braunschweig - Aus Liebe zum Sport


 gut das man die seite auch mit "noscript" besuchen kann und keine fehler bekommt, sehr komfortabel


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ironie? Wenn ja, dann kann ich ihn nicht nachvollziehen . Das einzige was mit aktiviertem Noscript streikt ist das Facebook-Addon auf der rechten Seite...


----------



## Fossi777 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Gefällt mir gut deine / eure HP , sowas in die Richting wirds dann auch werden...


----------



## ЯoCaT (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ironie? Wenn ja, dann kann ich ihn nicht nachvollziehen . Das einzige was mit aktiviertem Noscript streikt ist das Facebook-Addon auf der rechten Seite...


 nein das war zur abwechslung mal kein sarkasmus


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



			
				ЯoCaT;5570098 schrieb:
			
		

> nein das war zur abwechslung mal kein sarkasmus


 
Heutzutage streiken aber ca. 90% der Web 2.0 Seiten mit noscript.


----------



## ЯoCaT (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Leandros schrieb:


> Heutzutage streiken aber ca. 90% der Web 2.0 Seiten mit noscript.


 deswegen meinte ich ja "sehr komfortabel". Da es seiten gibt wo man mit noscirpt nicht mal den header verwenden kann


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



			
				ЯoCaT;5570098 schrieb:
			
		

> nein das war zur abwechslung mal kein sarkasmus


 
Achso ich dachte schon  ...


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

NoScript ist aber mittlerweile obsolet. Bringt nur Nachteile, da js parser keine einzige Sicherheitslücke mehr sind.


----------



## ЯoCaT (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Leandros schrieb:


> NoScript ist aber mittlerweile obsolet. Bringt nur Nachteile, da js parser keine einzige Sicherheitslücke mehr sind.


 naja stehe trozdem nicht so auf xss + werbung + das meine daten an 3te weiter gegen werden


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Da gibt's bessere Lösungen. VPN zum beispiel.


----------



## ЯoCaT (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

wie schützt mich den eine vpn vor xss's / werbung ?


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

AdBlocker? NoScript ist schwachfug, früher war es noch durchaus verständlich.


----------



## Fossi777 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hi zusammen, hier noch n kleinens Update...

Hab die Seite jetzt nochmal überarbeitet, und noch ne kleine App für mobile Endgeräte geschrieben bis die neue Seite fertig ist. 

Hoffe ich konnte noch einige Tipps von euch umsetzen und bedanke mich an dieser Stelle nochmal für eure Hilfe.

Wenn euch noch was dazu einfällt immer raus damit, viel Zeit will ich aber in diese HP nicht mehr investieren.  

Konzentriere mich jetzt auf ne kompett neue HP,   die dann auch von Anfang an hell und seriös gestalltet wird... 


PS :  Entschuldingt bitte, dass ich hier im Forum in letzter Zeit deswegen etwas weniger aktiv bin  

 LG  an euch Alle 

Fossi


----------



## Muletto (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

@Fossi777 Ich finde es gut, dass du versuchst dir etwas eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen. Da du schon von jedem hier gehört hast, dass deine alte Webseite nicht wirklich zu was taugt, ist dir ja bewusst. Die Frage die ich mir nur als Kunde stellen würde ist, ob ihr fundierte Fachkenntnisse hast? Hast du eine schulische oder betriebliche Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker oder desgleichen? Wirklich seriös kommt das ganze nämlich nicht rüber. Dennoch wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg bei deinem neuen Versuch.


----------



## Fossi777 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Danke, ja klar ist mir das bewusst, war auch mal ne Clanpage, und denke auch nicht dass es überhaupt möglich ist mit diesem Layout seriös rüberzukommen.
Bin da auch nicht wirklich drauf angewiesen,  weil ich schon seit 6 Jahren verschiedene  Gaming Clans supporte , und da schon gut ausgelastet bin. 

Zu deiner Frage, ich bin damit gross geworden. Mein erster PC war n Schneider CPC mit Grünmonitor und Kassettenlaufwerk.  
Hatte damals ne schulische Ausbildung, allerdings noch kein Webdesign etc.. Internet kam erst bissl später. 
Mit  WebDesign habe ich erst zu tun bekommen, als ich hier bei uns in nem  kleinen IT-Unternehmen gearbeitet habe. Dort habe ich dann viele  betriebliche Schulungen gemacht. 
Ist aber nicht so meins, bin mehr der praktische Typ.  Schraube dir lieber 100 Rechner zusammen als eine Webseite zu erstellen. 

Im August 2013 hab ich dann selber Gewerbe angemeldet und ein kleines  Unternehmen gegründet und wills jetzt eben nach und nach allen  zugänglich machen, 
die Interesse daran haben. Soweit ich weiss bietet das in der Form (  Ferwartungs Flatrate / Overclocking  etc ) auch noch keiner an. 

Zu meiner Motivation, ist keine andere als die die ihr hier im Forum habt. 
Mein Wissen mit anderen zu teilen, sich auszutauschen und dabei noch bissl weiterhelfen zu können. 

So jetzt aber genug geplaudert, hoffe deine Fragen sind damit beantwortet,


----------



## Rho (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, ich suche jemanden der meiner HP  den letzten Feinschliff verpasst und das Ganze etwas professioneller  gestaltet.





Fossi777 schrieb:


> denke auch nicht dass es überhaupt möglich ist mit diesem Layout seriös rüberzukommen.
> Bin da auch nicht wirklich drauf angewiesen,  weil ich schon seit 6 Jahren verschiedene  Gaming Clans supporte , und da schon gut ausgelastet bin.



Kein Widerspruch, oder?


----------



## Fossi777 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Nicht wirklich, das war vor knapp 2 Jahren , hab ich dann selber bissl was dran gemacht.

Mittlerweile habe ich schon ein Template gefunden, das eher meinen Erwartungen entspricht.  

Studeon a Corporate Category Flat Bootstarp responsive Website Template| Home :: w3layouts

Kann aber noch etwas dauern bis das fertig ist ...


----------



## Rho (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Das heißt, damals fandest du das Design noch noch halbwegs seriös?


----------



## Fossi777 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Sry Doppelpost ...

Bitte löschen


----------



## Fossi777 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Nee, wusste ich damals schon dass was Neues her muss um wirklich seriös rüberzukommen.
War ne Clanpage die umgebaut werden sollte, weil ich keine Zeit hatte ne komplett neue Homepage zu erstellen.

Aber da bin ich wie gesagt schon dran, denke die kommt dann besser rüber ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit :  Hab die neue HP schon mal hochgeladen,  der Rest kommt nach und nach wenn ich mal Zeit habe.

Gibt es denn kein Plugin , mit dem man Facebook Bewertungen in die eigene HP einbinden kann ?



Hoffe das Design  ist besser geeignet, ...  

PC-TUNING 24 Computer Service Berchtesgadener Land


----------



## marvinj (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Guck mal in deinem Impressum
Da hast meiner Meinung nach nen Rechtschreibfehler im Wort "Teamspeak".
Außerdem finde ich es besser, wenn du eien dedizierte Seite zum Impressum hast. Haftungsauschluss hast du auch?
Sosnt finde ich das desing super, grade auch die neue aufploppenden Divs 
solltest du deine Seite - so wie es scheint- kommerziell nutzen, immer darauf achten, alle Bilderrechte zu haben. Hatte da erst ein Seminar drüber. Eebnfalsl nachfragen, ob du PCGH offiziell als Partner nennen darfst, nur weil du hier im Forum bist :/
MfG
marvinj


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ein Impressum hat er gar nicht, ich sehe nur ein "Impessum"


----------



## Fossi777 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Tatsache, ja hat nicht jeder, sowas 

Danke, hab ich gleich mal gefixt, sind bestimmt noch mehr Tippfehler drin, muss ich nochmal durchgucken, 
aber wenn das Layout klar geht, bin ich beruhigt.  Wenn euch noch was auffällt immer raus damit 

@marvinj : Ja Haftungsauschluss ist bei den AGB´s mit dabei. Die Bilder sind noch von meiner alten HP, die Rechte hab ich , 
allerdings passen einige nicht wirklich zum neuen Design , die werden dann noch ausgetauscht...

Hab mal Dax angeschrieben , wollte auch noch nen Link zum Forum hier reinsetzen. mal sehen ob das klar geht...


----------



## Rho (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Das neue Design wirkt auf jeden Fall schon mal freundlicher und auch professioneller als das Alte. Mir persönlich sind es aber deutlich zu viele (unnütze) Animationen.
Wenige, gut platzierte Animationen kann man schon mal verwenden, um besonders wichtige Inhalte hervorzuheben, aber wenn einem praktisch die gesamte Seite entgegen springt, wirkt das eher ablenkend und nervig.


----------



## Fossi777 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Geht mir auch so wenn man damit arbeitet.   Aber das hat schon was, wollte eben  keine statische Seite... 
Verwende es nur bei den Hauptlinks , die  einen schnellen Überblick verschaffen sollen.  

Bei den Unterlinks, die den Content enthalten  wird darauf weitesgehend verzichtet


----------



## Rho (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Aber das hat schon was


Ja, was nerviges. An deiner Stelle würde ich die Zahl der Effekte noch weiter reduzieren oder vielleicht ein paar weniger aufdringliche Animationen wählen. Aber so lange es dir gefällt...


----------



## Fossi777 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hat aber auch Vorteile, weil die Seite nach und nach geladen wird. Hatte grosse Performanceprobleme mit meiner alten HP ( mein Hoster begrenzt auf 2 Mbit )


----------



## Rho (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Grafiken kann man auch ohne Nerv-Animation nachladen und der Rest wird wohl kaum besonders viel Bandbreite beanspruchen.


----------



## Fossi777 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ja also so wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit der HP auch noch nicht, gibt schon noch einiges was man besser machen kann.

Aber momentan  hab ich wieder kaum  Zeit mich ausführlich damit zu beschäftigen ,..

Bin schon u.a auch hier im Forum auf der Suche nach kompetenten Leuten die evtl. Lust haben unser Team zu verstärken.


----------



## Rho (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Wie viele Mitglieder hat denn dieses Team bisher und welche Art von Verstärkung suchst du?


----------



## Fossi777 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Suche noch ein paar Leute  mit  Hardware Erfahrung erstmal nur für den Live Support:
Hardware Beratung , PC Konfiguration , Fehlerdiagnose etc... 

Also alles das was ihr hier im Forum auch so macht.  Kann halt nix dafür bezahlen, weil wir das kostenlos anbieten. 
Spenden von zufriedenen Kunden dürfen aber natürlich behalten werden, also bissl was kommt dabei schon rum 

Gerne auch jemand fürs Web Design, aber das wird wohl kaum einer kostenlos übernehmen...


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Vielleicht solltest du dir jemanden suchen, der Satzbau und Grammatik beherrscht  Da sind fiese Fehler auf der Seite, egal wo man hinsieht. Wenn ich jetzt als unwissender auf die Seite komme würde ich denken, dass ein 15 jähriger die Texte verfasst hat.

Von der Seite selbst und der gestaltung höchsten Respekt, das würde ich selbst nicht hinbekommen aber die Texte gehen garnicht.


----------



## S754 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

@Koyote: Stimme dir da zu, die Texte sind Teilweise wirklich nicht gut, da würde ich mir mal an den Kopf fassen. 

Das beste Design bringt nichts, wenn der Inhalt nicht klar und fehlerfrei ist.


----------



## Fossi777 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Da habt ihr wohl recht, die Texte werde ich bei Gelegenheit nochmal überarbeiten. Das geht wirklich besser, das sehe ich genauso


----------



## _Marvin_ (30. September 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ich würde zu externen Links noch target="_blank" setzen, damit die in einem neuen Tab geöffnet werden.
Besucher tun sich häufig schwer den zurück Button zu finden 

Ach und bei dem FAQ führen die Reply Links ins leere


----------



## Freak2015 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ohne vorherige Beiträge gelesen zu haben, baut sich deine Webseite immer zwei Mal auf.
(FireFox 41.0.1)
Manchmal werde ich automatisch wieder nach oben geschossen. (zum Header)

Mich stört es ein wenig, dass sich alles (komplette Webseite) immer wieder neu aufbaut und beim Scrollen irgendwoher weitere Informationen reingeschossen werden.

Der Aufbau und das schlichte Design sind gut.
Es ist modern.

Das icon ist Weiß auf Blau, deine Seite hat aber andere Hauptfarben. 
Das Logo wiederum hat ein anderes Rot. Du solltest dich auf ein paar (wenige) Grundfarben festlegen. 
Das hellere Rot / Orange ist meiner Meinung die bessere Farbe und diese sollte der Schriftzug "PC" im Logo auch tragen.
Oder gibt es noch ein neues Logo für deine Webseite? 

Es ist ein freies Template und das Logo gibt es vermutlich schon länger. 

Die Grafik "Live Support Online Start Live Chat" passt nicht zur Webseite und hat eine andere Auflösung als es angezeigt wird.
Die Grafik wurde größer verzerrt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ganz wichtig (System ist ein surface 3 pro)


Für touch Nutzer ist die Seite nur schwer nutzbar.

Wenn ich bspw. auf "PC Systeme" klicke,  bin ich wieder nur auf deiner Startseite und nicht im PC systeme Bereich, es klappt sich auch kein Reiter auf (Gamer systeme etc.).

Ich kann den Reiter nur aufklappen wenn ich den touch lange drücke (und damit einen rechtsklick simulieren) und das kontextmenü von Windows erscheint (kopieren ,einfügen, in neuem tab öffnen etc.) dann kann ich ganz schnell einen deiner menüpunkte anwählen.


Also für mich als touch User absolut unkomfortabel die Homepage (weiß nicht wie es sich auf android und ios Geräten verhält)


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Fehler die mir aufgefallen sind.

Sehr viele Schreibfehler, die dein Angebot leider als unseriös wirken lassen.

Hier ein paar Beispiele: 
Es fängt schon in der Navigation an:  Sofort Hilfe , richtig wäre da Soforthilfe

WIR HELFEN KOSTENLOS UND UNVERBINDLICH IM LIVE SUPPORT TÄGLICH BIS 24.00 UHR
Da fehlt mir persönlich ein "Punkt" oder ein "Komma" .. liest sich komisch...


Da wird man höflich gesiezt :

hr Rechner startet nicht, braucht ewig zum hochfahren, oder arbeitet   immer langsamer ? Spiele und Programme

Da wird man als Kumpel geduzt:
Wir bieten dir einen persönlichen, und kompetenten Ansprechpartner, der dir bei Fragen und Problemen

Ich würde mich da für eine Variante entscheiden und konsequent durchziehen...



TS3 ist ja gut und nett. Aber die Leute die ich kenne , laden sich nicht mal schnell TS3 herunter und Wissen dann meisten schon gar nicht was eine IP sein soll. (Als IT-System Engineer mit berufserfahrung im IT-Support weiss ich wovon ich rede ).


Bewertung immer dieselbe - wohl ein statischer Text? Fake?  Lieber keine Bewertung als eine künstlich dargestellte...

TOBI WAL – 							  5 Sterne 							  Bester Support den ich  überhaupt genießen durfte. Ahnung von seinem Fach hat der gute Mann zu  mehr als 100%.Warte jetzt noch ob alles stabil läuft ansonsten kann ich  es nur weiterempfehlen. 


TOBI WAL – 							  5 Sterne 							  Bester Support den ich  überhaupt genießen durfte. Ahnung von seinem Fach hat der gute Mann zu  mehr als 100%.Warte jetzt noch ob alles stabil läuft ansonsten kann ich  es nur weiterempfehlen. 
About 15 mins 

Servicezeiten im Footer sind unübersichtlich und komisch gegliedert. Wieso Rollover bei Wortteilen? 

LiveSupport Grafik sieht kopiert aus. Hintergrund weiss (Wieso nicht ein png und das Bild dann  nicht vergrössern? Verpixelt!)

Bilder in der Lobby wohl urheberrechtlich geschützt, verzogen und verpixelt, sähe ohne die Bilder besser aus.


Der Satz: 

ass Sie unabhängig, individuell und aufrichtig beraten werden, denn wir wollen Ihnen hier nichts verkaufen. 

Achso, verkauft ihr denn jetzt doch keine PCs? hää? 



Bei PC Beratung die Texte unter Sofort Hilfe und Behebung von PC Problemen sind identisch und mit haufen Schreibfehler geschmückt.


Falls du diese fehler ausmerzt sieht die Seite dann an und für sich für mich recht professionell aus.
Bis:  Wer will schon z.B. Teamviewer mit einer fixen ID au dem Rechner haben, worauf ihr euch jederzeit verbinden könnt..  (jetzt noch nicht so seriös wirkend = abstossend)


SOFORT HILFE 								Wir helfen Ihnen kostenlos und unverbindlich,im Live-Support  und Teamspeak 3. In den meisten Fällen liegt ein Problem vor, das Sie  mit unserer Hilfe schnell beheben können. Sollte wirklich Hardware  defekt sein erfahren Sie, welche Komponente ausgetauscht werden muss.
Analyse der Verbauten Hardware Bei PC Problemen  jeglicher Art untersuchen kostenlos und unverbindlich die verbaute  Hardware Ihres Systems. Mit Hilfe von verschiedenen Systemprogrammen  analysieren wir die anliegenden Taktraten, Spannungen und Temperaturen  Ihres Rechners um falsche Einstellungen im Bios oder Probleme mit falsch  installierer Hardware auszuschliessen.​  
Software Unterstützung Sollte Ihre Hardware einwandfrei arbeiten,  liegt ein Problem mit dem Betriebssystem oder installierter Software  vor. In den meisten Fällen ist es mit unserer Hilfe im Live-Support oder  Teamspeak 3 auch ohne Fernwartung möglich, diese schnell zu lösen. Bei  komplexeren Problemen übernehmen wir auf Wunsch die Wartung Ihres PC´s  zu fairen und transparenten Preisen.​ Beheben von PC Problemen ​                              Wir helfen Ihnen kostenlos und  unverbindlich,im Live-Support und Teamspeak 3. In den meisten Fällen  liegt ein Problem vor, das Sie selbst mit unserer Hilfe schnell beheben  können. Egal ob es sich um ein Software oder Hardware Problem handelt.  Sollte wirklich Hardware defekt sein erfahren Sie, welche Komponente  ausgetauscht werden muss.


----------



## Fossi777 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Wow, danke damit kann ich was anfangen.

@ Kühlprofi

Wir verkaufen derzeit noch keine fertigen PC´s, wir konfigurieren jeden PC individuell für jeden Anspruch.
Auf Wunsch bauen wir Ihn natürlich auch zusammen, oder helfen den Leuten dabei, wenn Sie es selber machen möchten.

Können uns natürlich nicht  jederzeit einloggen, dazu muss das Fernwartungsprogramm vom User gestartet werden, 
und es wird jedesmal ein neues Passwort vergeben, nur die ID bleibt gleich.

Beim Feedback soll eigentlich ein Plugin von meinen Facebook Bewertungen  rein, 
bekomme aber derzeit mit meiner Facebook Seite keinen Zugang  zu den Entwickler Tools, warum auch immer...

Sind natürlich keine Fake Bewertungen, sowas hab ich nicht nötig und würde ich nie machen.

Edit :

Texte ausgebessert, - muss ich nochmal komplett überarbeiten. 
Die externen Links sollten  jetzt in einem neuen Tab geöffnet werden-
Support ID heisst jetzt einfach nur Anmeldung, klingt schon besser ...
Die Navigation hab ich überarbeitet, Foto Galerie hinzugefügt... 
Im Footer paar aktuellere Bewertungen reingemacht, bis das plugin läuft...


Bin gerade dabei dem "doppelt laden"  der Seite auf den Grund zu gehen, ...
Mit edge funktioniert die Seite tadellos. Mit Firefox kommt es vor dass  die  Seite erneut geladen wird ?

Ich vermute mal dass es an externen Links liegt, die nicht schnell genug geladen werden,..#

Danke soweit für eure Anregungen. 
Wenn euch noch was auffällt was man besser machen könnte immer raus damit..


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Unter Kosten steht Gallerie. Denke du meintest eher Galerie


----------



## Fossi777 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Danke, gefixt ....

Was denkt ihr ist besser ? Soll ich die Leute auf meiner HP mit Sie oder Du ansprechen ?


----------



## marvinj (11. November 2015)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ich bin für SIE
Das wirkt auf jeden Fall professionieller.

Wollt das nochmal zeigen:
korrekturen.de | Beliebte Fehler: Preis-Leistungsverhältnis / Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## Fossi777 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Ich denke auch, "du" wäre allerdings persöhnlicher was mir auch gut gefällt 

Update : 

- Logo überarbeitet 
- Texte ausgebessert 
- Grafik im footer ersetzt 
- paar neue Bilder ( noch nicht optimal) such noch..
- AGB´s überarbeitet 
- Layout der Hauptlinks leicht verändert...

Edit : Der Preload der Seite verhindert das doppelt laden, ist aber auch nicht optimal...


----------



## Shutterfly (8. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Persönliche Meinung: Ganz schlimm... überall bewegt sich was, dreht was und fliegt rum. Wieso muss das sein?

Das ist extrem hinderlich, stört den Fluss und die Übersicht. Wenn man scrollt und erst einmal paar Sekunden warten muss bis alles an seinem Platz ist und sich nichts mehr bewegt, dann habe ich keine Lust mir die Seite überhaupt an zu sehen.

Wenn du nun darüber versucht Geld zu verdienen, dann ist das eine Katastrophe. So etwas ist keinesfalls seriös. Oder zeig mir mal seriöse erfolgreiche Unternehmen wo so viel "Action" auf der Seite ist 

Ansonsten sieht diese Seite für mich irgendwie extrem 0815 Standard aus. Arbeite selbst in einer Agentur und wir bedienen auch Kunden mit Webseiten. Und deine Seite, deine Effekte, etc. habe ich irgendwo schon einmal gesehen. Wirkt wenig individuell. Im ersten Moment hatte ich sogar an ein Wordpress-Theme gedacht. 

Das Logo finde ich für einen Business-Bereich auch wenig passend. Das "Personal Computer Tuning" stinkt irgendwie extrem nach Photoshop-Filter. Rote Schrift, schwarzer Rähmen, bissl abrunden, Schatten rein, fertig. Spontan hätte ich nun nicht gesagt, dass hier ein professioneller Grafiker dran war. Eigenproduktion? 

PS: Alles meine persönliche Meinung von jmd. mit 30+ Jahren auf der Uhr


----------



## Fossi777 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Hi Shutter , naja das ist mehr so n Feldversuch meinerseits eine halbwegs brauchbare Website hinzubekommen.
Ist erst meine zweite  Webseite  die ich selber mache, und da kann ich jede Hilfe brauchen.


----------



## Shutterfly (12. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Nicht böse gemeint aber ehrlicher Tipp: Wenn es seriös sein soll und eine Grundlage für eine geschäftliche Tätigkeit, dann lieber einen Profi dran lassen.

Klar, das kostet dann natürlich Geld (welche man aber wieder absetzen kann) aber das Ergebnis ist dann bei einem echten Profi (und keinem Kinderzimmer-Coder) auch entsprechend hochwertig. Themen wie SEO, gescheite Benutzerführung, etc. werden dann alle behandelt und mit entsprechendem Fachwissen gestaltet.

Für Hobby-Seiten sicherlich nicht notwendig, sobald aber Geld verdient werden soll, meiner Meinung nach, unabdingbar.


----------



## Fossi777 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Da hast du vollkommen recht, das wird dann aber sehr teuer. 

Ich möchte es auch selber machen, sehe das eher als Motivation weiter zu machen  auch wenns jetzt (noch) nicht  professionell aussieht.


----------



## uka (17. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Also mal unabhängig vom Inhalt der Seite, würde ich wahrscheinlich keine 5 Minuten ernsthaft auf solch einer Webseite verbringen. Diese ganzen einfliege-Elemente stören mich sowas von und bauen ständig die Seite neu auf (wenn man Scrollt z.B.). 

Steht dahinter nen ausgereiftes CMS oder ist das alles wild gewürfelt und eine Eigenentwicklung?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Als Grundlage scheint ein fertiges Template zu dienen. Beim CMS würde ich jetzt auf Joomla tippen. Vllt. auch Wordpress, wobei dort die URL's anders aussehen müssten. Aber statisch wird das eher nicht sein.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Woher das Template ist steht doch unten im Fuß der Seite: Free Responsive Mobile Website Templates Designs - w3layouts.com

Es ist aber praktisch nur das Template und kein Word-Press dahinter. Die Seiten sind alle per Hand geklöppelt. 

Auch find ich den Aufruf einer nicht existierenden Seite: bplaced - Webspace & Webhosting // 2GB Freehost :: The place for your webspace

Kommt man direkt zum Hoster


----------



## Pittermann (18. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Wie wäre es mit ein paar Rechtschreibkorrekturen? Ich meine besonders zusammengesetzte Substantive. Die heißen nicht nur so, die werden auch zusammen oder mit Bindestrich geschrieben.


----------



## Fossi777 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Auch find ich den Aufruf einer nicht existierenden Seite: bplaced - Webspace & Webhosting // 2GB Freehost :: The place for your webspace
> 
> Kommt man direkt zum Hoster



danke, sollte jetzt funktionieren... 

 schneller gehts, wenn du nächstes mal dazu schreibst welcher Link nicht funktioniert 

Edit : Das Problem mit Firefox konnte ich beheben, überlege auch evtl ein "One Page Design" draus zu machen, also alle Hauplinks auf eine Seite, dann fliegt auch nicht ganz so viel rum.


----------



## Shutterfly (23. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> schneller gehts, wenn du nächstes mal dazu schreibst welcher Link nicht funktioniert



Kannst du doch sehen wenn du mit der Maus über den Link gehst. Es war ein fiktiver Link. Und das Problem bleibt bestehen: Gebe ich irgendwas ein, was nicht existiert z.B. /gibts-nicht.html dann lande ich bei deinem Hoster.

So etwas ist, in meinen Augen, Bullshit. Eine 404-Seite sollte von der Webseite selbst und nicht vom Hoster kommen. Vorzugsweise sogar noch mit Informationen, welche dem Benutzer helfen doch noch das zu finden was er sucht.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Feinschliff für meine Homepage*

Moin,  wenn sich das relativ einfach realisieren lässt, kommt das auch  mit auf die Liste.


----------

